# Used SummaCut D60 (SE) or new GCC ?



## pakzak (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi,

I can get 2 years old summaCut for 900 € = 1 176.03 US$
Is this good price?

Should I buy new mascine? what Can I get for 1200$?

I would like a servo motor, optic eye, and force to cut also thicker materials...

Thank you for any advice


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

If you can get the Summa Cut D60 for that price, it is a deal....

I am not sure of your location because your profile is not complete....But if you are in Europe you may not get a Servo motor cutter for that price.....


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

I haven't priced cutters in a while, but I can say that the SummaCut is one of the best cutters made. I'd also say that if this Summa you're talking about was well taken care of, then it's as good as new.


----------



## pakzak (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for quick replay.

Yes I am from EU. This summa was bought for reach kid just when he finished school of art, and he dont use it. ( now his mother is selling it ) so thay told me on the phone. 

What must I look for when I will go and see the mascine?

Is there some trick to test the mascine to see if everything is ok?

What can go wrong with old cutters? how much money are spare parts?


----------



## schenk (Jul 16, 2007)

look for: the plastic arm where the knivebladeholder sits in shoud be intact, no cracking in the plastic ring (take the knive out and look). this arm can brake and than its game over buy new cutter. summa cutter can run on turbocut speed 800 mms 6 days a week 10 hours a day for many years. they are the most reliable and cheap machines ever. i have mine doing somethimes cutting in the weekend a monster sheet for 20 hours at night . 900€ is a good price new is around 1400€
these machines dont really get repaired. they will just run. 

install the summa cutter controls tools and use the overcut feature from the software (cant acces that feature from the cutter menu)
cutting with very heavy pressure is possible but if you want to do that a lot you need a cutter a few steps up the ladder. mainly because of the plastic parts. for regular transfer cutting its the best.


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

Hopefully this cutter is still hooked up to a computer. If it is not, ask if the computer it was hooked up to is still around, and plug the Summa into it with the USB. Then look in the computer for the Summa Cutter Controls software and you can do a few test cuts. If that's not possible, then a few basic checks will most likely insure a great machine. First take an overall look at its appearance. Make sure there are no since of abuse. Make sure the cutting strip is not gouged. Make sure that the cutting blade holder and all that looks fine. In my opinion, I would also check to see that the owner did not just take a razor knife to cut off the vinyl material and score the front edge of the cutter. I hate that and there is no call for it. I would call that abuse. Then power it up. Bring some vinyl along and make sure the cutter reads the width of the material and goes through its usual steps when loading vinyl. If it passes these basic steps, then I'd be confident in the machine. Since his mother is selling it, she might not know if the kid had any extra cutting blades for it. You might as well ask her. Does it have a stand? That's a nice extra. Oh, and make sure the media rollers in the back are nice and straight.


----------



## pakzak (Apr 16, 2012)

schenk said:


> look for: the plastic arm where the knivebladeholder sits in shoud be intact, no cracking in the plastic ring (take the knive out and look). this arm can brake and than its game over buy new cutter. summa cutter can run on turbocut speed 800 mms 6 days a week 10 hours a day for many years. they are the most reliable and cheap machines ever. i have mine doing somethimes cutting in the weekend a monster sheet for 20 hours at night . 900€ is a good price new is around 1400€
> these machines dont really get repaired. they will just run.
> 
> install the summa cutter controls tools and use the overcut feature from the software (cant acces that feature from the cutter menu)
> cutting with very heavy pressure is possible but if you want to do that a lot you need a cutter a few steps up the ladder. mainly because of the plastic parts. for regular transfer cutting its the best.


Thank you, good to hear that this machine is very reliable. Lepts hope for the best.

Can you explain please what is "overcut" feature?

Yes for 900€ I get machine + stant + some vinyl


----------



## pakzak (Apr 16, 2012)

Decal_Designs said:


> Hopefully this cutter is still hooked up to a computer. If it is not, ask if the computer it was hooked up to is still around, and plug the Summa into it with the USB. Then look in the computer for the Summa Cutter Controls software and you can do a few test cuts. If that's not possible, then a few basic checks will most likely insure a great machine. First take an overall look at its appearance. Make sure there are no since of abuse. Make sure the cutting strip is not gouged. Make sure that the cutting blade holder and all that looks fine. In my opinion, I would also check to see that the owner did not just take a razor knife to cut off the vinyl material and score the front edge of the cutter. I hate that and there is no call for it. I would call that abuse. Then power it up. Bring some vinyl along and make sure the cutter reads the width of the material and goes through its usual steps when loading vinyl. If it passes these basic steps, then I'd be confident in the machine. Since his mother is selling it, she might not know if the kid had any extra cutting blades for it. You might as well ask her. Does it have a stand? That's a nice extra. Oh, and make sure the media rollers in the back are nice and straight.


Yes summa is still connected with computer. I will to some test cuting. Do you have some advice for test cut? some fonts or curve that is "difficult" to cut?

Can you explain please, what did you mean by this:"_Make sure the cutting strip is not gouged._"??

"_goes through its usual steps when loading vinyl._": What are usual steps?

I will ask for extra cutting blades yes that you for advice.

Yes it comes with stand.

Can you tell me the basic setings for cutting vinyl so I can do test cuting.

thank you for all answers! this is the best forum I ever been on


----------



## schenk (Jul 16, 2007)

basic setting: speed 700m/s downforce 70-100 gram turbocut off.


you can easily cut lines up to 3pt (1mm) with this cutter.

cuttingstrip is the rubberish strip under the knive, it should be kind of straight ans smooth.(easy to replace in case its damaged)

overcut makes the knive cuts each corner a little extra, that way your sure all letters will come of also with an older duller blade

you have to do something really stupid to break these machines so just get it before someone else will

good luck


----------



## pakzak (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you. I just call the seller and machine should be waiting for me till Thursday  So in Thursday if everything goes well it will be at my place. Thank you for all. 

If you are willing to help about vinyls and other things I might get back with some question. for a beer or two in return


----------



## schenk (Jul 16, 2007)

What country are you?


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

Here is a link to the PDF User Manual for the cutter. http://www.sc-x2.com/files/man/summa/sc_en.pdf

It would be a good idea to just quickly take a look at it so that you have some understanding of the cutter before you get there. Take a look at the section for test cuts, and how to properly load your vinyl, and set your blade pressure. You can look into it deeper later on, but it might be a good idea to scan the basic stuff so you can do a few "tests" of your own before you pay. In general though, If it looks like it's been taken care of, it probably has been, and it will be an excellent choice for a cutter.


----------



## pakzak (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for user manual!

Can anyone please tel me how to test contour cutting? I think this Summa D60 (se) has this function (OPOS 2.0 (factory installed SE option))

What program do I need to print registration point? Can you tell me in few steps ? Like this:"In Corel I have some text, convert it to "curve" then what? send graphic to some other software that come with Summa to "draw" registration marks?..."

Thank you


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

That stuff is handled in a "bridge" program called WinPlot. A "bridge" program is one that communicates between your CorelDraw and the Summa Cutter. That program and a few others come free with the cutter, so make sure you get the DVD from the seller that has these on it. If she doesn't have that, you can download the stuff from the Summa website. My particular Summa D60 is a little older and does not have the optical eye, so I do not cut printed graphics on mine. I have the Versacamm for that. But basically in Corel you will work on your design, then you will click an icon in Corel to send the design to WinPlot. Then you make a few settings in Winplot and Winplot will send it to the cutter. Someone that has the Optic Eye on their Summa could probably give you more details, but that stuff will be in that User Manual too.


----------



## pakzak (Apr 16, 2012)

schenk: I am from Slovenia

the cutter is mine)) wiiii, works great, I hope it will stay that way!

I didnt test the contour cutting but I hope everything will be ok.

thank you for all instruction! You help me a lot!!

Best regards


----------

